# Shad, GR/Cocker Mix Pup, Smaller, in GA Kill Shelter



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

BUMP for GA people


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump for Shad*

Please just look at Shad-what a face!!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He does look like a sweet heart.......looks so Golden


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby. I hope someone in Georgia can help him.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Bump for this cutie in GA!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Shad*

Poor Shad-he's so cute!

Can't believe nobody wants him or no rescues have answered!!


----------

